# Airflow



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

For the antec kuhler h20 620 should I have air blowing out of the case or in. I have a push pull set up. Thanks


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Air should blow out of the system according to the manual. You can get it here http://www.antec.com/pdf/manuals/Kuhler_620_insert.pdf


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

You are most welcome. :beerchug:


----------

